# Hunting is SE ND



## andyb (Oct 10, 2006)

I'm going to be hunting pheasants East of Lidgerwood this Saturday. I was wondering if anyone has had success in that area, and if anyone could point me to some unposted land around there to hunt. Thanks


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

My guess is that PLOTS and unposted land in SEND will be hit hard this weekend with PLOTS opening to non-residents.

You may want to pick up a PLOTS guide and get out there on Friday night to locate your Saturday walking area. Get there before shooting hours start and once the day does open, get out and walk, Walk, WALK!

You shouldn't have a problem finding birds in that area. Good luck.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

You may want to bring a tent and camp out there Friday night just to ensure you are the first one there....think I'm kidding don't you. That area has all kind of pheasants!! Its going to be a zoo on PLOT land this weekend. Have fun!!

I'm going to the Bison game.....if for some odd chance they beat the gophers this weekend I am going to call Sid Hartman's show and let him have it!!


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Jiffy said:


> You may want to bring a tent and camp out there Friday night just to ensure you are the first one there....think I'm kidding don't you. That area has all kind of pheasants!! Its going to be a zoo on PLOT land this weekend. Have fun!!
> 
> I'm going to the Bison game.....if for some odd chance they beat the gophers this weekend I am going to call Sid Hartman's show and let him have it!!


Sid says.....Gophers by at least 40.


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Gophers by 40??? I'll take those odds!


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

I will too. any takers?


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

> Its going to be a zoo on PLOT land this weekend


I'll second that!!

Gophers 16 NDSU 21..........


----------



## fargodawg (Sep 20, 2005)

this may have to move to the sports forum, Maverick you are nuts, I hate the goofers but am taking most all buddy bets UM-20. the goofs are such a "show or dont" team that it may be possible to be close but UM is a lot of excellent talent. (not SEC worthy but tough) Insert UGA-vandy joke here

good luck though it would be good for the program, I am also not trying to hear of moral victories with a close loss (horseshoes and handgrenades)
:beer:

I'll shoot rooties instead


----------

